# The Bunyan of Brooklyn



## The Author of my Faith (Feb 26, 2009)

I recently came upon a name that was new to me, Ichabod Spencer. I found out he was an extraordinary man of God who pastored the 2nd Presbyterian Church in my neighboorhood 150 years ago. I just received one of his books The Bunyan of Brooklyn. I was very encouraged and amazed at this man's life and am suprised that he is basically unknown. I created a blog about this man and his writing and am doing research to add more. Check out my blog The Bunyan of Brooklyn. If you have any further information please feel free to contact me.

I pray you will be challenged and encouraged by this man as I am.

God Bless

Steve


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 26, 2009)

Spencer is one of my favourites. His works are all available at Solid Ground Books.
SGCB | Book Search


----------



## Quickened (Feb 26, 2009)

I loved a Pastor's Sketches. Probably one of my favorites at this time. I am very tempted to pick up the three volume set. Can anyone comment on what they think of it?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 27, 2009)

Love it. Well worth the money. One of the best values I've had in purchasing books. Oh, it's alright. (Who stuck that in there?)

Seriously, the three volume set is excellent.


----------



## Quickened (Feb 27, 2009)

This will definately be one of the next purchases i will make then. I better start saving my pennies. The truck is costing me extra lately otherwise i would have made the purchase instantly! thank you for your input Lawrence!


----------

